# Remove parking lot striping from concrete



## crane (Aug 24, 2017)

Good Morning

I just finished installed a concrete slab to bring a parking lot up to ADA specs. The parking lot was designed assuming there was 82 feet of space when in fact there are only 80 feet.

The handicap spots were painted on to the concrete (which is 40' long) and when we went to stripe the blacktop next to it, we realized the mistake in the drawings.

Now, the architect wants us to pull up the paint on the concrete slab. I'm able to burn the paint off the blacktop but have no idea how to strip the paint from the concrete. I don't want to burn it off as I don't want to leave burn marks on the concrete.

Any other ideas? Anything would be greatly appreciated.

Joe


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

See if you can rent a wheel abrator or hand held roto peen. Check out Pentek tools. The flapper wheels have tungsten tips and will just remove the paint without damaging the concrete. However, there is likely going to be a little visibility of the work done. 

Chemical stripping may also work followed by pressure washing

If you burn, maybe follow with a soda blast


----------

